

Ask HN: What criteria do you use to {up,down}mod submissions? - Tekhne

...e.g. do you upmod a submission if it's personally interesting to you, or do you consider what might be interesting to other people?
======
noodle
i upmod sparsely. there's only 3 reasons i'll upmod:

1) a new Ask YC/HN type thread that pertains to my interests. i want to see
more experienced people respond to it, so i'll upmod it.

2) a thread that has an interesting discussion in which i want to see more
responses. i'll upmod it to get more eyes and answers.

3) a submission or discussion i want to save for later reference/use.

